# عـــــــملاق الأجـــــــواء ((a380))



## شفق الصباح (11 مارس 2009)

*Airbus*

*A380*
*Long-Range Jetliner*


*عـــــــمـــــلاق الأجــــــــواء*​

​​*

*​



*DESCRIPTION:*




The Airbus A380 was developed in response to the growing problems of airport congestion and air traffic control systems struggling to cope with the number of aircraft in operation. Originally known as the A3XX, the enormous design was re-christened as the A380 following the official launch of the program in late 2000. Upon entering service, the A380 will become the first full triple-decked super jumbo-jet as well as the first true competitor to the Boeing 747. Though many argue that the aviation industry is not ready for such a giant, Airbus believes that by committing to the A380 now, the company will be in excellent position to take advantage of such a need by 2020. By then, Airbus estimates a potential need for 1,200 passenger and 300 freighter models. 


Despite its large size, the A380 adopts a conventional airliner design with a cylindrical fuselage slightly wider than that of the 747. The A380 also features a standard low-mounted swept-wing configuration with four padded engines along its span. The landing gear include 22 wheels so that the load per wheel is comparable to that of the Boeing 747 and 777. This design makes the A380 compatible with most existing runways at major airports. However, the large wingspan requires most airports to widen taxiways so that two A380 aircraft can pass each other. Many airports must also build additional jetway bridges to accommodate the large number of passengers, and baggage handling systems also need to be upgraded. A handful of airports at major international hubs are investing millions of dollars to complete these improvements by the time the A380 enters service. Even so, delays in funding these improvements at some key airports could be a significant problem for A380 operators. 


The internal layout of the A380 is of typical configuration with passengers seated on the two upper decks and cargo located on the lower deck. Airbus has also proposed configuring some cargo compartments as shops, lounges, or even casinos, although economy-minded airlines are unlikely to adopt such gimics. The flight deck is very similar to that of the A330/A340 family to ease A380 pilot training and promote commonality across the Airbus production line. Furthermore, the cockpit is located in between the upper and main decks at a height comparable to that of smaller airliners for easier pilot familiarity. 


Two basic models are currently being marketed, the A380-800 passenger model seating up to 555 in three classes and the A380-800F freighter version. Additional extended range, passenger/cargo, and stretched models are also under consideration. A total of 17 airlines had placed orders for 195 aircraft by February 2008, and a Saudi prince has also ordered a VIP model. 


Unfortunately, difficulties in manufacturing have delayed A380 deliveries and pushed service entry back by at least two years to late 2007. The majority of these delays have been blamed on difficulties installing over 300 miles (500 km) of wiring throughout the aircraft. Initial A380 testing also uncovered a rupture in the wing that required minor redesign, and rumors have surfaced that flaws may exist in the landing gear as well as the cabin pressurization system. If true, these difficulties could delay the plane's service entry even further. 


Several customers like Singapore Airlines, Qantas, Virgin Airways, Emirates, Malaysian Airlines, and Thai Airways have already expressed frustration over the program's pace and rising costs, forcing Airbus to pay millions of dollars in compensation to the airlines. Some customers have also threatened to reduce or cancel their A380 orders. The only cancellations so far were from cargo operators FedEx and UPS when both companies cancelled their orders for up to 20 A380-800F frieghters apiece. The move left no customers for the freighter model and further development of this variant has been postponed indefinitely. 


Production delays have created a significant cost overrun of over $3 billion driving up A380 unit cost by at least 25%. These delays and cost increases may deter future orders, and Airbus must sell a total of at least 420 aircraft to break even on the program. 


_Data below for A380-800 and A380-800F_


_Last modified 15 January 2009_ 


*HISTORY:*


*First Flight*


(A380-800) 27 April 2005 


*Service Entry*


(A380-800) 25 October 2007 (with Singapore Airlines) 


*CREW:*


two flight crew: pilot, co-pilot 


*PASSENGERS:*


(A380-800) 555 in three classes, 840 in one class 


*ESTIMATED COST:*


$327.4 million


​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 700x386 والحجم 56 كيلوبايت .​​





*DIMENSIONS:*


*Length *


(A380-800) 238.67 ft (72.75 m) 


*Wingspan*


261.83 ft (79.80 m) 


*Height *


79.00 ft (24.08 m) 


*Wing Area*


9,095.5 ft² (845.0 m²) 





*WEIGHTS:*


*Empty*


(A380-800) 610,680 lb (277,000 kg)


(A380-800F) 555,565 lb (252,000 kg) 





*Max Takeoff*


(A380-800) 1,234,590 lb (560,000 kg)


(A380-800F) 1,300,725 lb (590,000 kg) 


*Fuel Capacity*


_internal:_


(A380-800) 575,185 lb (260,900 kg)


(A380-800F) 575,185 lb (260,900 kg)


_external:_ not applicable 


*Max Payload*


(A380-800) 185,190 lb (84,000 kg)


(A380-800F) 330,695 lb (150,000 kg) 


*PROPULSION:*


*Powerplant *


(A380-800) four Rolls-Royce Trent RB-967 turbofans


_or_ four Engine Alliance GP-7267 turbofans


(A380-800F) four Rolls-Royce Trent RB-975 turbofans


_or_ four Engine Alliance GP-7275 turbofans 


*Thrust*


(A380-800 RB-967) 272,000 lb (1,210 kN)


(A380-800 GP-7267) 326,000 lb (1,450 kN)


(A380-800F RB-975) 299,435 lb (1,332 kN) 










*PERFORMANCE:*


*Max Level Speed*


_at altitude:_ 595 mph (955 km/h) at 35,000 ft (10,675 m), Mach 0.89


_at sea level:_ 390 mph (630 km/h)


_cruise speed:_ 560 mph (900 km/h) at 35,000 ft (10,675 m), Mach 0.85 





*Service Ceiling*


42,980 ft (13,100 m) 


*Range *


(A380-800) 8,000 nm (14,815 km)


(A380-800F) 5,600 nm (10,370 km) 





*KNOWN VARIANTS:*


*A380-700*


Originally known as the A3XX-50 or A3XX-50R, proposed extended range model with a shortened fuselage for 481 passengers 


*A380-800*


Originally known as the A3XX-100, first production model seating 555 passengers 


*A380-800C7*


Proposed combination passenger/cargo model based on the A380-800 with space for 7 cargo pallets 


*A380-800C11*


Proposed combination passenger/cargo model with space for 11 cargo pallets 


*A380-800F*


Originally known as the A3XX-100F, dedicated freighter based on the A380-800 model with a capacity of 25 pallets on the upper deck, 33 pallets on the main deck, and 13 pallets on the lower deck; development had been underway but was postponed in March 2006 after both launch customers cancelled their orders 


*A380-800R*


Proposed extended range model based on the A380-800 for 555 passengers 


*A380-800S*


Proposed reduced range version of the A380-800 


*A380-900*


Originally known as the A3XX-200, proposed stretch model with a longer fuselage for 656 passengers 


*A380-900S*


Proposed reduced range version of the A380-900 


*KNOWN OPERATORS:*


Aerolineas Argentinas


Air Austral


Air Comet


Air France


British Airways


China Southern Airlines


Doric Asset Finance


Emirates Airlines


Etihad Airways


International Lease Finance Corporation (ILFC)


Kingfisher Airlines


Korean Air Lines


Lufthansa


Malaysian Airline System (MAS)


Qantas


Qatar Airways


Singapore Airlines


Thai Airways


Virgin Atlantic Airways 


*3-VIEW SCHEMATIC: *


​*



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x368 والحجم 30 كيلوبايت .


*



​
هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 700x428 والحجم 54 كيلوبايت .​​
​الموضوع مجمع من عدة مصادر​​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (11 مارس 2009)

راااااائع 
تسلم ايديك


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 مارس 2009)

روعه


تصميها جميل ومريح وشكلها قوية مره


----------



## شفق الصباح (4 أغسطس 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> راااااائع
> تسلم ايديك





Alinajeeb قال:


> روعه
> 
> 
> تصميها جميل ومريح وشكلها قوية مره
> ...


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور لمشاركتك مهندسنا شفق الصباح 

وإسمح لي بإضافة التوضيح المصور الاتى لذاكرة المنتدى 




البوينغ A 380 ​


بالفعل هى أضخم كائن (مركبة) طائر حاليا فى العالم ...

وبالتالى أزاحت البوينغ 747 والتى تربعت فى هذا 

المكان لفترة طويلة ناهزت الأربعة عقود ...






















































































وهذه قمرة قيادتها :








----------

------

---

--
-





لكم تحياتي 


.......................................
​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الصور و الموضوع


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي....................................................... ..............................
وجزاك الله خير​*


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااً على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## wdelrasheed (16 مارس 2010)

جد مشكور على الموضوع وبالتوفيق


----------



## yahya_mansour (18 مارس 2010)

تسلموا على الصور الرائعة ... معلومات ممتازة


----------



## المتكامل (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك و الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
جدا


----------



## dreams1804 (5 يناير 2011)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## virtualknight (6 يناير 2011)

عرض وافي وبالفعل حاليا هي الأضخم في الأجواء العالمية


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 يناير 2011)

*مشكووووووور جدا*​


----------



## wdelrasheed (4 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم


*بوركت أخي..........................................
*
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## wdelrasheed (4 أغسطس 2011)

* مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## wdelrasheed (4 أغسطس 2011)

Bell UH-1H Iroquois Perhaps no other aircraft is as closely associated with the Vietnam War as the Bell UH-1 Iroquois. Popularly called the Huey, its wide-spread use made it a symbol of the war in the minds of the public. Created as utility helicopters, they were tasked with troop and supply transport, medical evacuation, convoy escort, waterway patrol and even as gunships. In their role as flying ambulances, these Hueys could hold up to six stretchers, as well as three medical personnel


----------



## wdelrasheed (4 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.evergreenmuseum.org/dev/wp-*******/uploads/2011/06/Bell-UH-1H.jpg


----------



## wdelrasheed (4 أغسطس 2011)

هذه صوره ال bell


----------



## wdelrasheed (4 أغسطس 2011)

Bell HTL-3 Between 1947 and 1958, the U.S. Navy procured a number of Bell helicopters for use as trainers and utility duties, recognizing that the helicopter could be a valuable tool aboard ships at sea or on shore. In 1947, the Navy borrowed 10 Bell Model 47As from the U.S. Air Force for testing and evaluation, which were designated HTLs. Pleased with the results, they ordered the HTL-3 as an advanced version with a more powerful engine and an enclosed fuselage.


----------



## wdelrasheed (4 أغسطس 2011)

Bell AH-1F Cobra While the helicopter had proven to be an indispensable mode of transport during the Korean War, it was in Vietnam that the helicopter became master of the battlefield. Much of this was because of the Bell AH-1 Cobra, the first helicopter designed from the start as a flying gun platform. First flown in 1965, the Cobra was designed to provide fast, mobile, close air support for troops in combat and to provide an escort for troop carrying helicopters


----------



## wdelrasheed (4 أغسطس 2011)

Piasecki H-21 Shawnee The H-21 features the tandem rotor layout favored by Piasecki Helicopter for canceling the torque caused by spinning rotors. Nicknamed the “flying banana,” it was originally designed as an arctic rescue helicopter to operate and be maintained in temperatures down to -65 degrees Fahrenheit. With help of in-flight refueling the H-21 became the first helicopter to fly nonstop across the country, and Shawnees saw heavy action in the Vietnam War


----------

